# Heim-FTP-Server-Zugriff über SSH tunnel



## Jeff P (5. Oktober 2007)

Hey Folks!
Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich möchte Ordner auf meinem Rechner per seperaten (S)FTP-Server (mehrere, darum seperat da konfigurierbar) über SSH-Tunnel erreichbar machen.

installiert:

WinXP Pro ink. aller Updates etc.
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
Router FritzBox WLAN SL mit DynDNS
DSL 4000 HanseNet

FreeSSHd-Server mit Key-Authentifizierung läuft *ohne Probleme*
      -zugriff über WinSCPPortable (mit SFTP+Key) vom WAN/LAN auf den in FreeSSHd
       inplementierten SFTPServer mittels Putty funktioniert *ohne Probleme*.
      - Fernwartung mittels VNC über Putty vom WAN/LAN per Forwarding *ohne Probleme*

zFTPServer-Zugriff vom WAN/LAN *ohne* SSH Tunnel per Portforwarding am Router (Steuerkanal 21 und Portrange für Datenkanal)und Passivmodus *ohne Probleme*.

Diesen FTP-Server möchte ich jetzt durch SSH tunneln (Steuer und Datenkanal). Dafür habe ich bereits in Putty Port 21 forwarded und ebenfalls den Portrange.(Am Server auch entsprechend konfiguriert) Ich kann mich zwar anmelden am Server und bekomme auch das Root-Verzeichnis zu Gesicht aber dann gib's ne Fehlermeldung wegen fehlenden Listnings weil er den Datenkanal(kanäle) nicht öffenen kann und der Server schmeisst mich nach dem Timeout raus. Auch Steuerkanal(21) tunneln und Daten über die normale Portforwarding im Router laufen zu lassen bringt nix.

Habe ich etwas übersehen/vergessen einzustellen etc? System/Firewall/Router/Port20!?
gib's Programmalternativen?
Läuft das eventuell bei Jemandem?

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende oder zu blöd?

Eventuell hat einer ne Schritt-für-Schritt anleitung für mich?

Vielen Dank!


----------

